# Merlin



## eggshells (Aug 5, 2013)

The little guy allowed me to come close and take pictures of her.

Merlin (Falco Columbarius)




Merlin (Falco Columbarius) by paphioman, on Flickr




Merlin (Falco Columbarius) by paphioman, on Flickr




Merlin (Falco Columbarius) by paphioman, on Flickr




Merlin (Falco Columbarius) by paphioman, on Flickr




Merlin (Falco Columbarius) by paphioman, on Flickr




Merlin (Falco Columbarius) by paphioman, on Flickr




Merlin (Falco Columbarius) by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 5, 2013)

Great photos, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2013)

Seems very vocal!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool pics, though she didn't seem very amused  !!!! Jean


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 6, 2013)

Neat. I like how there's only one picture with Merlin's mouth open; was it particularly loud?


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2013)

Fine detail on these.

Personally would of cloned out the automobile.oke:


----------



## eggshells (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments. Yes she is pretty vocal. 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/993342/20130804 142143.m4a

Clark, I hope every bird just sits there whenever we are taking pictures. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2013)

Angry bird!


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, I was just going to say she sounds pissed off to me. She's sooooo
beautiful...and loud.


----------



## Clark (Aug 7, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Clark, I hope every bird just sits there whenever we are taking pictures. :rollhappy:




From your lips, to God's ears.


----------



## mormodes (Aug 7, 2013)

There's a bio of rock and roll photographer Bob Gruen on Showtime. He says his answer to 'how'd you get that shot?' is 'I got up off my couch, took my camera and went outside.' Nice to see you do the same.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 8, 2013)

no, no I've got this one -
admiring herself in the mirror (reflection off the glass), ...
mirror, mirror, who's the fairest ...
GO GET YOUR OWN MIRROR! MINE!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 8, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> no, no I've got this one -
> admiring herself in the mirror (reflection off the glass), ...
> mirror, mirror, who's the fairest ...
> GO GET YOUR OWN MIRROR! MINE!



:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 12, 2013)

great pictures!!!!
With an open mouth she seems impressed /amazed, but I know that the open mouth indicates stress or something similar...
But there is only one pic with her mouth shut. What happened?  :rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Aug 12, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> great pictures!!!!
> With an open mouth she seems impressed /amazed, but I know that the open mouth indicates stress or something similar...
> But there is only one pic with her mouth shut. What happened?  :rollhappy:



Im amazed that you guys can tell the expression on her. She is indeed upset and in a state of despair. Her chick got killed and i didn't post it because its gross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2013)

Awww!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah, what a pitty...


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 17, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Im amazed that you guys can tell the expression on her. She is indeed upset and in a state of despair. Her chick got killed and i didn't post it because its gross.




too bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 20, 2013)

Great series of pictures, sad about the chick though.


----------

